# Rectal prolapse



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Guys n gals, wondering what you guys do for a rectal prolapse in late pregnancy? My favorite doe who is like my 4th child is due next Thurs and she is huge. She's been doing great, but noticed today she is definitely starting to prolapse, I should have gotten a picture. It goes back in when she gets up, but did have a little blood on it from where it's started to come out. Her younger sister just had quads a week ago (5 days early). She is due a week from tomorrow. I had planned to induce her Fri morning to kid on Sat afternoon, but now I am thinking it might be best to just go ahead and induce her tonight, or monitor the prolapse and induce her early in the morning. I'm definitely not willing to risk her health and I know she is absolutely miserable.

I'm sure you guys can guess which one she is.... these other girls are also due next week. Sorry for the awful cell phone pics... she loves to sleep like this in late pregnancy, otherwise she sits like a dog. My poor baby.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If its just a small prolapse and goes back in on its own it should be ok. Maybe rinse with saline to keep things clean.
If you are positive of her due date then inducing should be ok. Sometimes that prolapse can get pretty bad when pushing happens. Might consider some sort of harnest for it. Or adding pressure by hand with a soft folded towel when she pushes to keep everything in.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If it’s a little one preparation H might help as well. If it does get bad after she pushes this one breeder injects iodine around the anus to help hold it in for a few days. I personally don’t think I like the idea of injecting iodine but saline might not be a bad idea. 
But honestly I’ve had this happen before and all went smooth with labor and it didn’t come back out again after the load of kids came out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you! I am a nervous wreck with her so anything that isn't perfectly normal sends my anxiety over the hill lol. So I was going to get a picture tonight, but noticed when she was laying sternal there wasn't anything coming out, so maybe it only is starting to happen when she decides to lay flat out? I'll keep a close eye on it and get a picture of it. With how big she is and how poochy she looks I have been checking for any issues, and definitely didn't see anything sticking out yesterday when I took those pics above. So fingers crossed this doesn't get any worse as I plan for her to be induced Friday morning.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It very possibly might be a when laying out flat problem and would make sense because when she is laid out flat it’s trying to push all that babies and guts to one side. Hopefully she stops that lol
And no I totally understand! I have a few if they even look odd I’m flipping out because they hold my heart in their palm of their little hooves. So I totally get it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree.

I am sorry it is happening to her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well.... 2am bottle feeding I checked her, she was laying sternal then sitting like a dog and it was out  So yep, I'm worried about her. I can't help but think of all the bad things that could happen and keep trying to tell myself to calm down and don't panic. She seems fine other than being miserable when she lays down. Gets up, walks around, eats a little here and there. We will either induce her this afternoon or tomorrow morning but I am leaning towards this afternoon/. I prefer to induce so they kid during the day, but Iwork tomorrow morning then I'm off work until Mon, with my daughter and son home I should at least have some help. 
I'll post a picture of the prolapse below, not the best, but if I touch her tail she'd get up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I will try to get a better picture...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Never dealt with a prolapse. But I've seen a product that's kind of like a little harness that will keep a prolapse from coming out. Prolapse Harness
You probably don't have time to order one and have it get here before she kids. But I wonder if you could take that concept and make one yourself.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is that rectal or is that her vagina? It looks to me like it’s her vagina. That’s honestly not too terrible but if she is in the safe time to induce you most certainly can induce and get the ball rolling. But if it’s iffy I think she would be fine waiting a little longer. If you wait a little longer try giving her some tums or other source of calcium and see if that helps her


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree. 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does look like a vaginal prolapse.
I also agree, it isn’t a bad prolapse. 
The babies are putting pressure on her,
so it slightly pops out. 

Isn’t that her rectum way above it?
Or are we seeing it wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. Vaginal prolapse.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Pic looks vaginally, but when she lays flat and tail is out of the way it's her rectum. If I can get a better picture I will because now it definitely makes me wonder, geesh. Goats.

We induced her at 6am this morning, so she should kid tomorrow - 5 days early. Her younger sister kidded last week @5 days early with quads.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you give any Dexemethasone? Sending good wishes for an easy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Waiting on a pic, it is confusing with the pic you gave.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

This may have nothing to do with it if it is indeed a vaginal prolapse but I used to work as ER clerk and funny thing - someone came in with a rectal prolapse that doc was unable to push back in and I overheard him saying ' lets do it the old fashioned way - I need sugar' and it worked. So I just now looked it up and here is an article from national institute of health - government site. . 









Sugar in the reduction of incarcerated prolapsed bowel. Report of two cases - PubMed


Incarcerated, prolapsed rectum, colostomies, and ileostomies, when viable, may be reduced using ordinary table sugar. The placing of sugar granules on the incarcerated bowel results in a decrease in tissue edema and spontaneous bowel reduction. The technique, case reports, and a review of the...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes. Sugar works!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It can also be used for a vaginal prolapse as well and does a amazing job. We used it for a cow once that had a bad prolapse that wouldn’t go in. A friend had helped us since we never had that happen before. But how he explain it to me is it will reduce the swelling to get it back in position but will usually come back out. So since it was a very angry cow that was on the fight he put stitches in to keep it from coming back out.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

That sounds fun, trying to put stitches in an angry cow on the fight!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ive used sugar on a mild vulva prolapse, and it stayed in. And did not interfere with the birthing process.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Susankay (7 mo ago)

I also have a pregnant doe (due in about a week) with a rectal prolapse. 
She has been "pushing" but not like she's in labor and that makes the prolapse worse. It goes back in when she stand up , but today she's not eating and won't get up. I've been giving her Nutridrench. Any thoughts?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Susankay said:


> I also have a pregnant doe (due in about a week) with a rectal prolapse.
> She has been "pushing" but not like she's in labor and that makes the prolapse worse. It goes back in when she stand up , but today she's not eating and won't get up. I've been giving her Nutridrench. Any thoughts?


Have you checked her ketones for pregnancy toxemia? Hard to say without seeing her, but very concerning and I would say this is a prime time to call a vet and get her checked out so you don't lose her and the babies.


----------

